# Unemployed



## SczzyBoy (Jan 1, 2008)

Hi - me again,

Ok - since my last posting I have suffered that annoyance of being made redundant. So now my TWP, which has my recent employer's name on it, is defunct. I am applying for my PR through the Canadian experience Class application but that can't go forward until I get my IELTS test taken and results returned (end of August). Even then it will take several months even for a file number and then a decision to be returned.

My question is, what is my status in Canada now? I know I can get another job in a month or so without too much difficulty. Can I get a job and then change my work permit to the new company Can I work during this process? Any idea of my options? Where does this leave my health card? Is that still valid?

So many questions. It really boils down to - should I stay here and try for work and hope my new employer will wait for my work permit to transition to him, stay here and do nothing until PR is granted - may be possible if I change my circumstances (go cheaper), go back to the UK/Ireland and wait there for my PR application to be processed or just give up and move back for good?

Any pointers?

C. <- so confused!!!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

SczzyBoy said:


> Hi - me again,
> 
> Ok - since my last posting I have suffered that annoyance of being made redundant. So now my TWP, which has my recent employer's name on it, is defunct. I am applying for my PR through the Canadian experience Class application but that can't go forward until I get my IELTS test taken and results returned (end of August). Even then it will take several months even for a file number and then a decision to be returned.
> 
> ...


No, you cannot change your TWP to a different company. Any company wanting to hire you must go through the complete LMO process. Your TWP only allows you to work for the company that made you redundant so you cannot work in the interim.
I believe your health card remains valid for 90 days at least.
As far as what you should do, that depends on your ability to survive while out of work. I suspect returning to UK/Ireland may negate your PR application, but I'm not sure of that.


----------



## JGK (Dec 12, 2009)

Same thing happened to me except I hadn't started my PR application road.

I hunkered down lived off my EI and finally got a new job offer, +ve LMO then new work permit. the whole process took me the better part of 11 months.


----------



## Jennianne (Feb 8, 2010)

Hi can u get open work visas so u can work for anyone??


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Jennianne said:


> Hi can u get open work visas so u can work for anyone??


I believe the answer is No.


----------



## kreste (Jul 24, 2010)

SczzyBoy said:


> Hi - me again,
> 
> Ok - since my last posting I have suffered that annoyance of being made redundant. So now my TWP, which has my recent employer's name on it, is defunct. I am applying for my PR through the Canadian experience Class application but that can't go forward until I get my IELTS test taken and results returned (end of August). Even then it will take several months even for a file number and then a decision to be returned.
> 
> ...


My suggestion, since you don't have work for now, much better if you enjoy yourself a little bit to forget anything, because anytime soon you can have your PR back. Waiting is also a challenge for your life... Just don't make any move to complicate with your future.


----------



## scharlack (Nov 21, 2008)

SczzyBoy said:


> Hi - me again,
> 
> Ok - since my last posting I have suffered that annoyance of being made redundant. So now my TWP, which has my recent employer's name on it, is defunct. I am applying for my PR through the Canadian experience Class application but that can't go forward until I get my IELTS test taken and results returned (end of August). Even then it will take several months even for a file number and then a decision to be returned.
> 
> ...


Hi,

I don't know if I remember correctly but assuming you work in the IT field...

Would you consider applying for a virtual/home office job in the UK (working from Canada) while your PR is being processed here? Would you consider working UK hours from here?

Don't know if any of these apply, just a quick thought...

Much good luck.


----------



## SczzyBoy (Jan 1, 2008)

Just thought I wold update folks on what's happened in the last few weeks since losing my job. I was totally confused over my whole immigration which I cleared up with a visit to a lawyer. She wasn't brilliant (I knew more up to date stuff) but she did allay a couple of my fears. the current status is:

Got a contracting job with a company here in town and they have placed me in Big Oil which is good here. amazing what you get when you offer yourself cheaply. I have to do a border hop to change the named employer on my Work Permit but that is very common in my field. This saves the whole LMO process. Until that occurs then I am officially "volunteering" i.e. no pay but we have an arrangement on that - again pretty standard in my field.
IELTS exam end of August - results 2-3 weeks later. Had to reapply for security certs from the UK and Ireland as the CIC allow 3 month validity so mine had expired because I had wasted too much time in getting the application sorted. Once all that is back in September then application goes in and the wait begins for confirmation, medical and any other bits.
Medical should be ok. As Auld Yin has said - if you are a burden then you will have frther tests or be rejected. According to the lawyer - if you're condition requires medication and no in-patient care then you are ok. If you require in-patient care then you have a long road ahead of you to get them to accept you, if at all. The only other thing they really worry about is communicable diseases, e.g. Tuberculosis. If you have that or have had it i the recent past then again you will have a long wait and you will find it very difficult.
So, at this stage, I'm pretty sorted. I'll feel happier after the border hop and work permit change as renewing my AHS coverage in Jan/Feb will be approved.

BTW - the skilled worker has been changed again. Not 2 weeks after the IELTS for all came in they now have the change in the attached link: Changes announced concerning the Federal Skilled Worker program

Thanks to everyone for reading and taking the time to reply. We'll see how things progress.


----------

